# Best HGVC in Hawaii for first timer?



## Mayble (Jun 19, 2014)

I have never been to Hawaii and would like to plan a vacation in August/September 2015.  I exchange in RCI and would like to stay at a Hilton resort.  Which is the best Hilton property in Hawaii?  Which island?

Right now there is availability at The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort . What are your thoughts on this resort and how does it compare to other Hilton properties in Hawaii?


----------



## Blues (Jun 19, 2014)

First, you should know that although there are several HGVC's listed in Hawaii, they are all on two islands: Oahu or Big Island.  In fact, they're primarily in just two locations -- at Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) on Oahu, and at Waikoloa on the Big Island.  

HHV:  Lagoon Tower, Kalia Suites, Grand Waikikian

Waikoloa:  Bay Club, Kohala Suites, KingsLand

They've recently added another Oahu location, Hokulani in Waikiki, about a mile away from HHV.

So to answer your question, you need to decide if you'd rather go to Oahu or the Big Island.  Oahu/Waikiki is an urban environment - think big city with a tropical beach.  Many people love it for all the urban energy it brings, and all that's available.  Personally, I don't particularly like it because it's too crowded.

Big Island is a more tropical island feel, albeit a volcanic island.  That is, the volcanic rock can be rather stark; but huge resort areas have been carved out, with imported palm trees etc.  I think that Big Island has better beaches; and you can go to the other side of the island to see rain forest and the volcano.

Once you decide on an island (no easy task!), then you can decide on which resort on that island.  That's a bit easier task; it's mostly a matter of amenities versus number of points.  I'm sure everyone here will be willing to throw in their opinions.  Even me 

-Bob


----------



## Mayble (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for your help.  I guess I will have to research the islands first.  I prefer good beaches with plenty of shopping and dining options available, however not crowded.  If I wan't crowds, I'll go to Disney


----------



## Luanne (Jun 19, 2014)

My opinion is go to the Big Island rather than Oahu.  I prefer it for the same reasons as Bob.

That said, all of the Hilton resorts on the Big Island are in the same area, the Waikoloa resort area.  We've only ever stayed at the Bay Club, and we really like those units.  It's the oldest of the Hilton properties, and the only one that wasn't built by Hilton.  I don't think you get access to the Hilton Waikoloa hotel resort pools and such, but I'm not 100% sure what all you do get access to.

The units at the Bay Club are larger than the other Hilton properties from what I understand.  They are also closer to the shopping centers and beach.  I think you can Google and find a map of the Waikoloa resort area to see where the different properties lie.

I just saw your last post.  Be warned that since the Big Island is the newest it doesn't have as many of the nice beaches since much of the coastline is volcanic.  There is an accessible beach in the Waikoloa Beach resort area called A Bay.  There are also several very nice beaches further north, but require driving.

My Canadian friends who visit Hawaii semi-regularly love Maui.  They rent when they go since they don't own timeshares.


----------



## slum808 (Jun 19, 2014)

RCI/HGVC may have made the decision for you. HGVC only deposits weeks into RCI once a year. This 2015 deposit happened already last month and was quickly gobbled up. The Bay club units you see are the only left overs. Anything else that pops up would be a cancelation from someone.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 19, 2014)

Honolulu has big crowds. No way to get around them. They also have great dining and shopping options. They tend to go together. I'd try exchanging into Maui using RCI. You can get into Kaanapali Beach Club with Hilton points (3400 per week). September would probably be an easier trade.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 20, 2014)

We did both in April/May and enjoyed the Big Island more.   We figured that we were travelling so far, we should spend some time in Honolulu before the Big Island, which makes sense.  We are planning on returning to the Big Island in a few years along with a week in Maui, but have no desire to ever go back to Honolulu.  

As for resorts, we stayed at Kings Land and Bay Club, both with their own advantages.  We stayed in a 2BR Villa (the ones with their own driveway and carport) and the units were huge, completely renovated with BBQ's right next to our patio.  Every morning we had breakfast on the patio watching the golfers (and cats!) typing away on Tug!  The pools are not great (the main one wsa under renovations), but you can get passes for Kingsland for $15 per person per day.  We also stayed at Kingsland where the units were nice and the super pool was amazing.  Waterslides, waterfalls, adult pool, hot tubs, volleyball and basketball nets...The best resort pool we have ever stayed at!!! 

If we were to do it again and both places were available, I would stay at the Bay Club (it would have to be a 2BR) and use the pool at Kingland twice, hit the beach twice and a couple days for tours.  The unit at Bay Club was larger than my first apartment and my first house and we really loved the unit.


----------



## presley (Jun 20, 2014)

The Big Island requires a lot of driving anytime you leave the resort area.  The driving can be several hours per day depending on what it is you want to see.

The Oahu Hiltons are at the beach, but in the big city.  You can get around without any driving.

You can't go wrong with any of them.  I haven't stayed at BayClub, but have only read great things about it.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 20, 2014)

We just went to the big Island last month and stayed at the HGVC Waikoloa  Beach Resort, which is immediately adjacent to the Bay club.  I really like our unit, and the Bay Club looked really nice as well, particularity the lanai's looked huge!

I have been the Oahu a few times, but never stayed at the HGVC there.  I enjoy Oahu, but its not nearly as relaxing as the Big Island or Maui in my opinion.

Only downside to i can see to the big island is the limited number of places to eat near the resorts.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 20, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Only downside to i can see to the big island is the limited number of places to eat near the resorts.



Totally agree.  We like the restaurant selection in Kona much better.

Our favorites place to eat when we stay in the Waikoloa resort area are Merriman's Mediterranean Café in the Queen's Shops.  We also like Merriman's in Waimea and Café Pesto in Kawaihae Harbor, both of which require a little driving to get to.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 20, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> We just went to the big Island last month and stayed at the HGVC Waikoloa  Beach Resort, which is immediately adjacent to the Bay club.  I really like our unit, and the Bay Club looked really nice as well, particularity the lanai's looked huge!
> 
> I have been the Oahu a few times, but never stayed at the HGVC there.  I enjoy Oahu, but its not nearly as relaxing as the Big Island or Maui in my opinion.
> 
> Only downside to i can see to the big island is the limited number of places to eat near the resorts.



Drive down the road to the Target shopping center and go to Ultimate Burger, OMG!!! They are the best!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 20, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> Drive down the road to the Target shopping center and go to Ultimate Burger, OMG!!! They are the best!



Yeah, that's only a little more than 20 miles and about 30 minutes. 

If I were going to drive to Kona to eat there are a bunch of places I'd probably go instead.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 20, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Yeah, that's only a little more than 20 miles and about 30 minutes.
> 
> If I were going to drive to Kona to eat there are a bunch of places I'd probably go instead.



well, you can go by when on the costco/wal mart run.

or like we do, as soon as we get off the plane!!!  It's the best burger on earth, really.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 20, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> well, you can go by when on the costco/wal mart run.
> 
> or like we do, as soon as we get off the plane!!!  It's the best burger on earth, really.



I'll have to take your word for it and maybe try it the next time we're there....and staying in Kona.


----------



## RichardL (Jun 21, 2014)

I travel to Hilton as an owner and also through RCI.  I would like all the Kona Waiokoloa and all the Wikikki locations and list broad travel periods and simply select the first confirmation you get.  You will be happy at either location, and hopefully you will go to the other location on your next trip.  Nice timeshare and great location, sounds like a great trip.  I travel among all ts and using RCI there is a point charge that is different for each location.  So a Hilton Kingsland has more bells and whistles than a Bay Club, but it also costs more points.  I would take the first to come up, they are in that much demand, although Bay Club is an easier reservation to get.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 21, 2014)

*Which Hawaiian Island?*



Mayble said:


> I have never been to Hawaii and would like to plan a vacation in August/September 2015.  I exchange in RCI and would like to stay at a Hilton resort.  Which is the best Hilton property in Hawaii?  Which island?
> 
> Right now there is availability at The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort . What are your thoughts on this resort and how does it compare to other Hilton properties in Hawaii?



We have been to all six islands that you can go to and they all are beautiful and we would recommend visiting them all.  As others have said Hilton is only on Oahu and Big Island, although there are many nice RCI exchanges to Maui and Kauai.  Maui is a tough trade, but Kauai has many opportunities to trade into.

The urban walkability of Waikiki on Oahu cannot be experienced on the other islands.  Staying in Waikiki you can fully enjoy your vacation without a car except if you want to go out of the city to the North Shore for a day trip.  We have spent over 500 nights in Waikiki without a car and have enjoyed every one of them.  However, I always say that if you must have a car on vacation then DON'T go to Waikiki; go to another island.  The cost of renting a car, the cost of parking over $30/night, the traffic jams, and search and paying for parking where you go is just not worth the hassle in Waikiki.  Since we get a car on the other islands, we have never lacked for dining opportunities when we wanted to eat out.  When we timeshare vacation we do take advantage of the kitchen and eat in most of the time with dining out several times a week.


----------



## Dojan123 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Walmart /grocery  /  Costco / near Grand Waikikian?*

Going to Grand Waikikian for the first time.  I like to have breakfast / lunch in the suite.  I will not have a car. I understand the village does not have the best grocery selections for a family of 5.  Do I need to Cab it to a nearby grocery store?

I have a lot of time to plan (July 4th week 2015) but I am curious.


----------



## linsj (Oct 11, 2014)

Dojan123 said:


> Going to Grand Waikikian for the first time.  I like to have breakfast / lunch in the suite.  I will not have a car. I understand the village does not have the best grocery selections for a family of 5.  Do I need to Cab it to a nearby grocery store?



You can walk or take the $2 shopping shuttle to Ala Moana mall. There's Foodland grocery store in the back of the mall and Walmart a block behind the mall. I'd go to Walmart first, then take a cab from Foodland back to the Hilton. There are always waiting cabs by Foodland.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 11, 2014)

linsj said:


> You can walk or take the $2 shopping shuttle to Ala Moana mall. There's Foodland grocery store in the back of the mall and Walmart a block behind the mall. I'd go to Walmart first, then take a cab from Foodland back to the Hilton. There are always waiting cabs by Foodland.


Been to the Ala Moana Foodland: a royal PIA. The traffic is real bad, way too many people, and it's way to far to be walking to: IMOP. It is on the second floor in the back of the mall.  Take a cab, shop, and take a cab back. When you get back to the Hilton, use the bell-boys to help you take your groceries to your room (we did this part).

Make sure you preregister with Foodland, if you haven't already, to get your discount. We just type in our home phone number.  It's good on all of the Islands.

http://www.foodland.com/stores/foodland-ala-moana

https://www.foodland.com/user/register

We haven't been to the Honolulu/Waikiki Walmart, so can't say anything about it.


----------



## Dojan123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Somewhat on topic of the thread :

What is the best way to see Pearl Harbor? I do not just want to just show up.  Any day tour companies you all recommend?  Do I need to reserve in advance? It will be busy since it is the week of July 4th.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 11, 2014)

Dojan123 said:


> Thanks for the input. Somewhat on topic of the thread :
> 
> What is the best way to see Pearl Harbor? I do not just want to just show up.  Any day tour companies you all recommend?  Do I need to reserve in advance? It will be busy since it is the week of July 4th.



We went to Pearl Harbor *on* July 4th some years back.  No tour, no advance reservations, just went.  We made sure to get there early, and basically waited in line with the other folks who got there early.  While we were waiting in line we were serenaded by a youth choir group who was also visiting that day.  We were among the first group to get it.  It did get crowded as the day went on.  Since it was 4th of July we were also treated to the city band (I think) playing out on one of the docks.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 11, 2014)

We booked a tour through the concierge desk at our hotel last time we were on Oahu.  Dont recall the tour company, but since we didn't have a rental car, the tour made it easy..

Not certain, but think it was a Roberts Hawaii tour.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 11, 2014)

Besides the Arizona Memorial, don't forget the submarine and battleship tours. Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linsj (Oct 12, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Been to the Ala Moana Foodland: a royal PIA. The traffic is real bad, way too many people, and it's way to far to be walking to: IMOP.



For reference: It's about a mile, which doesn't deter some of us.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 12, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Besides the Arizona Memorial, don't forget the submarine and battleship tours. Cool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Second on the battleship recommendation!  I really enjoyed that!


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Dojan123 said:


> Thanks for the input. Somewhat on topic of the thread :
> 
> What is the best way to see Pearl Harbor? I do not just want to just show up.  Any day tour companies you all recommend?  Do I need to reserve in advance? It will be busy since it is the week of July 4th.



Get advance tickets here:  http://www.recreation.gov/tourParkDetail.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=72369


----------



## trackside (Oct 14, 2014)

*What's the best way to get into HGVC through RCI*



slum808 said:


> RCI/HGVC may have made the decision for you. HGVC only deposits weeks into RCI once a year. This 2015 deposit happened already last month and was quickly gobbled up. The Bay club units you see are the only left overs. Anything else that pops up would be a cancelation from someone.



Does this mean I did something wrong? 

I'm hoping for a October 2015 vacation in Hawaii for our wedding anniversary. We bought a one bedroom at Bay Club earlier this year and have 4800 points for 2014 we won't use this year. That gets us a two bedroom for a week through the RCI exchange. My thought has been to try to book through RCI. Some weeks I spend every night checking availability, but find little there. Other weeks I simply don't have time for that.

I haven't figured out how to set up an ongoing search on RCI. (I click on ongoing search, give them my dates, my room selection, click continue, then I don't see an option to set up the ongoing search, but rather just to see results, which leads to a page for a single resort that doesn't appeal to me.)

At this point, I'm thinking I have to check at midnight Eastern exactly 10 months out to get the RCI Points (vs. Weeks) and hoping there is something good available.

Is that the best strategy at this point? 

And, looking to the future, how do you know when there's a "deposit" about to happen? How do you get to be one of those who can quickly gobble up one of the units?


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm afraid it doesn't work like that using HGVC points for RCI bookings, you are restricted by the 9 month club season booking rules for HGVC units. 

Steve was telling you that all the 2015 bulk deposit weeks were taken months ago, HGVC deposited 2015 back in April 2014. The only ones you may get are cancelations inside 9 months with an OGS.  Even when you are searching the 9 month filter will remove HGVC units.

Knowing you have 4800 HGVC points, you can book a one bedroom at 9 months in HGVC or trade in RCI for a 2br at a resort like Paniolo or Kona Coast.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 14, 2014)

trackside said:


> I haven't figured out how to set up an ongoing search on RCI. (I click on ongoing search, give them my dates, my room selection, click continue, then I don't see an option to set up the ongoing search, but rather just to see results, which leads to a page for a single resort that doesn't appeal to me.)


I have the same problem, using either my RCI Points account or using the HGVC RCI Portal. I usually have to try it 2, 3, or even 4 times before it works, other wise, like you, it just shows search results.  You'll have to be persistent, although it is irritating, but it does eventually work.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 14, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> Steve was telling you that all the 2015 bulk deposit weeks were taken months ago, HGVC deposited 2015 back in April 2014. The only ones you may get are cancelations inside 9 months with an OGS.



Not all resorts automatically deposit your TS RCI, you have to tell them.  With an OGS, you could catch one of these units/TS's, when the owner finally decides to make their vacation plans and then deposit their week into RCI.

There is also the slim last minute case of someone either getting a upgrade making the other (smaller?) unit available and when someone cancel all together.

Either way it's a crap shoot, but I have gotten HGVC TS's this way, that were not part of the May bulk deposit.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 14, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Not all resorts automatically deposit your TS RCI, you have to tell them.  With an OGS, you could catch one of these units/TS's, when the owner finally decides to make their vacation plans and then deposit their week into RCI.
> 
> There is also the slim last minute case of someone either getting a upgrade making the other (smaller?) unit available and when someone cancel all together.
> 
> Either way it's a crap shoot, but I have gotten HGVC TS's this way, that were not part of the May bulk deposit.



HGVC decides what to deposit into RCI to offset the points that owners exchange through HGVC-RCI portal.  I'm not aware of another way for HGVC owners to deposit their week in RCI.  There are some affiliates that may have weeks that aren't enrolled in HGVC like Bay Club, those may be direct deposits by owners.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 14, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> HGVC decides what to deposit into RCI to offset the points that owners exchange through HGVC-RCI portal.  I'm not aware of another way for HGVC owners to deposit their week in RCI.  There are some affiliates that may have weeks that aren't enrolled in HGVC like Bay Club, those may be direct deposits by owners.


Ooops, I should have mentioned/stated affiliates, like the Bay Club.


----------



## Dojan123 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well after reading this thread and comments I just extended my time in Hawaii. First 6 days at the Grand W. then 4 days at Kings Land next July. 

Is flying the only way to get to the big island? Wondering if a boat/ferry is an option for the experience. I can get a flight for $200 round trip a person.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 14, 2014)

Dojan123 said:


> Is flying the only way to get to the big island? .



At the current time, yes.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 14, 2014)

I book a multi leg trip home-maui-BI-home.  There are one or two non-stops from Maui to BI, otherwise you connect thru Honolulu.


----------



## trackside (Oct 14, 2014)

Not sure that's booking within HGVC is the only way. I see HGVC resorts pop up in RCI in the 10 month RCI Points window, at times when you can't book them through HGVC directly because they're still in home season. For instance, you can book some places for Aug. 15, 10 months from today. And even though it's an HGVC, you get the RCI pricing structure, so a two-bedroom is 4800 points. (I must admit I haven't actually gone through with the booking, but I've gone all the way to the credit-card screen to see if it would allow me to make the reservation.)


----------



## trackside (Oct 14, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I have the same problem, using either my RCI Points account or using the HGVC RCI Portal. I usually have to try it 2, 3, or even 4 times before it works, other wise, like you, it just shows search results.  You'll have to be persistent, although it is irritating, but it does eventually work.



That doesn't seem like a very professional way to run a booking website.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 14, 2014)

trackside said:


> Does this mean I did something wrong?
> 
> *I'm hoping for a October 2015 vacation in Hawaii *for our wedding anniversary. We bought a one bedroom at Bay Club earlier this year and have 4800 points for 2014 we won't use this year. That gets us a two bedroom for a week through the RCI exchange. My thought has been to try to book through RCI. Some weeks I spend every night checking availability, but find little there. Other weeks I simply don't have time for that.



Since you're trying to go to Hawaii in October, I would try to book a week directly through HGVC during Gold Season (which is 5000 points for a standard two bedroom). Rescue your 2014 into 2015 and use your combined 2014 & 2015 points to make your 2015 reservation. Keep in mind, the Big Island will be easier to book than Oahu. So, if you're trying to book on Oahu, book exactly at the 9 month mark at midnight Eastern. 

HGVC typically deposits their Hawaii weeks into RCI over 9 months in advance. So the big bulk deposit for 2015 is already gone but they still deposit a handful of units through out the year.

See these old threads 
- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1588020
- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137582



> *I haven't figured out how to set up an ongoing search on RCI.* (I click on ongoing search, give them my dates, my room selection, click continue, then I don't see an option to set up the ongoing search, but rather just to see results, which leads to a page for a single resort that doesn't appeal to me.)



Once you get to the RCI webpage, 
- Go to the upper right hand corner and hovering over RCI Exchange Reservations. 
- It will give you a dropdown list. Select Ongoing Search.
- It will bring up a form to complete. Go down to the section called Resort Id Selections.
- Fill out the Check-in Data Range and the Resort IDs. You can request multiple Resort IDs separated by commas.
- Go down to the section called Accommodations and fill out this section.
- Once you've completed both sections hit the continue button
- And continue to complete the remaining screens.

Once you've setup your Ongoing Search, you can see it by going to the upper right hand corner and hovering over "Home".
- It will give you a dropdown list. Select My Vacation Plans.
- Select the tab called Ongoing Search to view or modify your request.


Here's a list of the RCI codes for the HGVC Hawaii resorts on Oahu and the Big Island
 Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club (#D401)
 Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club (#7977) 
 Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Kalia Tower (#7499) 
 Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Lagoon Tower (#5996) 
 Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (#8599) 
 Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club (#7978) 
 The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (#3684) 

I suggest adding Disney Aulani too - Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas  (#DV11) 

Here's photos from my 2012 Aulani stay - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167462



> At this point, I'm thinking I have to check at midnight Eastern exactly 10 months out to get the RCI Points (vs. Weeks) and hoping there is something good available. Is that the best strategy at this point?



For RCI Points resorts, yes this is the best overall strategy. However I haven't noticed much activity at the 10 month point for RCI resorts in Hawaii.



> And, looking to the future, how do you know when there's a "deposit" about to happen? How do you get to be one of those who can quickly gobble up one of the units?



Some RCI resorts deposit around the same time every year. If you search through the old postings on the TUG Sightings Forum, you can sometimes see a pattern. Once a popular resort /destination is posted on the TUG Sighting Forum, almost all of the two bedrooms are snatched up in minutes, followed by one bedroom and then the studios. [NOTE: The Sighting forum is available to all TUG members. It only cost a mere $15 to join]


----------



## trackside (Oct 15, 2014)

*Thanks*

Wow alwysonvac, thanks for the detailed response. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 15, 2014)

trackside said:


> Wow alwysonvac, thanks for the detailed response. I'll let you know how it goes.



You're welcome and Good Luck


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 17, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> I suggest adding Disney Aulani too - Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas  (#DV11)
> 
> Here's photos from my 2012 Aulani stay - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167462
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link to your pictures at Aulani.. I have never really considered a DVC location, but the resort looks really nice..  Might be worth a stay sometime..

Isn't the location a bit remote?  I am guessing that unlike HHV , you would really want a car if your staying out there...


----------



## linsj (Oct 17, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Isn't the location a bit remote?  I am guessing that unlike HHV , you would really want a car if your staying out there...



Absolutely!


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 17, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Thanks for the link to your pictures at Aulani.. I have never really considered a DVC location, but the resort looks really nice..  Might be worth a stay sometime..
> 
> Isn't the location a bit remote?  I am guessing that unlike HHV , you would really want a car if your staying out there...



Yes, it's definitely worth a stay 

Since Disney Aulani resort isn't located within the Honolulu metropolitan area,   you'll need a car to get around. 
NOTE: There is no charge for self parking for DVC point stays and RCI exchanges . 

Remote? I guess it depends on your definition of remote 

I guess if you want to spend most of your time in Honolulu this would be remote. 
Or if you think of the Waikoloa Beach Resort area on the Big Island as remote (and some do) then I guess you'll consider this remote .  When I think of remote, I think of the island of Lanai or Great Exuma in the Bahamas.

Aulani is located in Ko Olina, a 642-acre master-planned vacation and residential community on the leeward coast of Oahu, 17 miles northwest of Honolulu. Other resorts in the area - Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club timeshare and JW Marriott Ihilani Resort and Spa (closing soon to become a Four Seasons Resort).

Here's a link to additional resort info - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-resorts/aulani-hawaii-resort/
There are least 15 restaurants within walking distance - http://www.yesterland.com/disneykoolina26.html
Interactive Map for Ko Olina Resort - http://www.koolina.com/explore/interactive-map
Ko Olina is within Kapolei - http://www.hawaiilife.com/articles/2012/06/kapolei-overview/










\


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the great info, I was in the this are once for snorkel boat tour while Aulani was still under construction.

Perhaps more has been built in between, or perhaps i just didn't notice the shops and dining options..  

I really enjoy Waikoloa on the Big Island, sometime i wish there were more shops or dining options.  But then again i don't want it too developed or it will lose its charm...

Not sure when we will make it, think next years vacations are all spoken for... and way more ideas for 2015 than i have time or money for.  Will definitely add this to my list of resorts to visit..


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 18, 2014)

*Lets not say to far to walk unless you clarify*



Ron98GT said:


> Been to the Ala Moana Foodland: a royal PIA. The traffic is real bad, way too many people, and it's way to far to be walking to: IMOP. It is on the second floor in the back of the mall.  Take a cab, shop, and take a cab back. When you get back to the Hilton, use the bell-boys to help you take your groceries to your room (we did this part).
> 
> Make sure you preregister with Foodland, if you haven't already, to get your discount. We just type in our home phone number.  It's good on all of the Islands.
> 
> ...



To far to walk is relative.  We never have a car staying at the HHV and shop at Walmart and Foodland all the time.  We are in our 60's and walk back all the time with food.  As much as $200 worth from Walmart when we first get there.   We buy an inexpensive duffle bag to carry the major portion of the food, but have carried two bags each many times when we stop to shop without planning.   We stay for many weeks at a time so the bag pays for itself many times over.   It is a good walk but very doable if you can and like to walk.  We also shop at the Food Pantry about twice a week for fresh vegetables and fruit.  Food Pantry is about 2 blocks from the Kalia Tower across Ala Moana Boulevard.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 18, 2014)

Tamaradarann said:


> Lets not say to far to walk unless you clarify


 Hmmm. Wow, where did that comment come from.  I think that I was clear in my post and, unlike you, I also specifically stated IMOP: In My Opinion. I have my opinion and you have yours. 

If you get your kicks out of walking thru all that Honolulu traffic (cars, streets, red lights, people, and more cars and people) to walk over to Foodland at the mall, or even Walmart on the other side of the mall, and want to spent half your day buying "a bag" of groceries, knock yourself out, I have better things to do with my time when I go to Hawaii. I think that there are better places to "go for a walk".  But hey, it's your vacation, so knock your socks off. 

If your going to beat-up on me and state your opinion of how great and wonderful the walk is over to Foodland and Walmart, you could at least be more specific and reference a map, rather than being void of any detail. Your criticizing me for something that you yourself are totally and completely guilty of: no clarification. 

Try Google Walking Maps:

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...215957910704.00000112677f4e8c7f9a9&dg=feature

Google Walking Maps should have been used to clarify your unclarified post.  You can use the Google walking maps to draw a map from the door of your HGVC building to the front door of Foodland and/or Walmart.  Hell, I can even import the map into my iFit and walk it on my Nordic Track treadmill, but according to you, I don't like to walk.


Have a great clarified day.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 21, 2014)

*Didn't know the meaning of IMOP*

Sorry Ron I don't usually use abbreviations so I didn't know the meaning of IMOP.

My point was that you can live in Honolulu without a car and using cabs.  No disrespect or criticism of you was meant.


----------



## traacs (Oct 28, 2014)

*Gran Waikikian*

Does any one know why the Grand Waikikian is no longer listed in the HGVC reservation list. I only see Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village Waikiki Beach Resort, Kalia Tower and Lagoon. Has there been a name change? My contract also no longer says Grand Waikian but "Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village Waikiki Beach Resort" If there has been a name change should the owners not be notified as this becomes a legal matter with ownership


----------

